# 65 Tempest Restoration



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally completed the frame off restoration of my 65 Tempest Custom Sports Coupe. Only mistake was putting headers on it due to the clearance issues between the frame, starter, shift linkage and trans coolant lines. I could have achieved the same throaty tone I was after with a set of more aggressive mufflers. Check out my youtube slideshow labeled ( 65 Tempest Restoration ) along with two clips of the cam break in and first idle run. I built this as close to stock as was financially feasible but with a few modifications to help her sound and breath better. I built her the way I wanted and did not intend on this car being judged at any shows. I just don't like nit pickers telling me I should have done this or that. After a lot of persuasion from friends I did enter it at a local show and took home best in show. Thanks to everyone in the forum for all the technical information and advice along the way. What a fantastic resource in helping me complete the project.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

congrats,very nice Custom, glad to did'nt clone it, not many left on the road.


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you .Cloning is sacrilegious in my humble opinion. I had my eye on and would have preferred a GTO but could not afford any of them so this was the next best thing in my price range. I dig all the ( it's a Tempest ) comments at the shows


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I hear ya, same here on the price, a GTO in the barn find shape of my Tempest would have cost 4-5 times as much. Bet you also hear some "What's a Tempest!" ones, and of course the "my Cousin Vinnie" references. Very nice job on the resto.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with G8tr. Beautiful job on the resto, and kudos
for keeping it as a Tempest. 
It's a helluva car!


----------

